

Should LOPSA "lead the march" to DevOps? - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2013/07/a-considered-reply-to-mark-burgess/

======
beat
Wow, that's a lot of different directions all in one discussion!

Anyway, it seems to me that DevOps is more about management than technique. It
starts with management giving permission and direction for development and
operations teams to work closely together. Once the wall comes down, then
technical improvements can be made. But first and foremost, it requires direct
management support, particularly in large, complex organizations where
development and operations are separated by several layers of management.

~~~
MPSimmons
What do you think the right way is to start that transition?

 _edit_

I should say that I'm on the Ops side, and in the past, I've been in what
would have been a very good candidate organization for a DevOps environment. I
just always had problems convincing the developers to share information with
me, and I could get them to have no interest in anything that I was doing.

I guess I didn't know how to broach the gap.

~~~
beat
That gets to where I said management needs to give not only permission, but
direction. Most developers have no clue about operational needs, and don't
really want one, and they can be very resistance. And vice versa for ops
staff. So it's not enough for management to just get out of the way - there
will be some pushing to do, and lots of Corncob antipattern issues.

I've spent most of my career as what a colleague called a "one man devops
team", basically serving as a sympathetic liaison to both sides. The root
cause of the problem is organizational walls between dev and ops, but the
industry-wide result is a sort of mutual distrust and even contempt.

------
ke4qqq
If it doesn't, then LOPSA will rapidly become irrelevant IMO. Times are
changing, and just like the move to x86 servers, and virtualization, the
DevOps culture and it's resulting tools are an inevitable shift.

~~~
WDennis
I think you mean "remain irrelevant"... 10 years in and what has LOPSA to show
for itself... Hopefully it can _become relevant_ by taking a leadership
position on something like this.

